# blue counts



## billybob (Oct 27, 2008)

Is the UCF or any other group organizing volunteers for blue grouse counts for this coming spring and summer?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Yes. Here's a link that might help you out:
http://utahbirddogs.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=4196


----------



## billybob (Oct 27, 2008)

thanks for the response. Just what I was looking for.


----------

